# Slow graphic performance with Nvidia Quadro 600 FG108GL



## tOsYZYny (Apr 18, 2020)

I have an nvidia Quadro 600 and am using the nvidia-driver-390 (as recommended for this card).  Xorg logs indicate the driver is loaded and functioning as expected.  I can also see that dri appears happy.  Printing glxinfo appears to show that OpenGL is loaded:


OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: Quadro 600/PCIe/SSE2
OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 390.132
OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50 NVIDIA
OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)
OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile
OpenGL core profile extensions:
OpenGL version string: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 390.132
OpenGL shading language version string: 4.50 NVIDIA
OpenGL context flags: (none)
OpenGL profile mask: (none)
OpenGL extensions:
OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.2 NVIDIA 390.132
OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.20
OpenGL ES profile extensions:


Yet, when playing videos through chromium (chrome) or firefox, I notice high CPU usage.

I'm not sure if it is related, but I first noticed high CPU usage when leaving pulseaudio open?  Whether I'm playing audio or not, it doesn't matter, just opening pavucontrol causes pulseaudio CPU usage to skyrocket to 180%.

If I mute audio in chrome or firefox, it doesn't make a large difference.

EDIT:
I can play multiple videos at the same time in vlc and CPU usage remains low.  There is something going on with firefox and chrome.


What else can I check?  My monitors are running at 1080 or less and this card should easily handle driving them.


----------

